# Michael Jackson impressed with Dubai



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

DUBAI (Reuters) - Pop star Michael Jackson, on a private visit to Dubai, is reportedly thrilled by the Gulf Arab emirate which is in the midst of a construction boom.

Local newspapers reported on Monday that Jackson has been touring the emirate, the Gulf region's trade and tourism hub, for the past week in the company of the Dubai-based Arab rally driving champion and friend Mohammed bin Sulayem.

"Michael had a wonderful time and he was surprised and impressed by what he found in Dubai," the papers quoted Sulayem as saying.

Dubai, in the United Arab Emirates, is building what it says will be the world's tallest tower, three man-made islands in the shape of huge palm trees and a slew of other projects aimed at luring foreign tourists and investment.

Jackson, who was acquitted in June of child sex abuse charges, is currently living in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain as a guest of the royal family.

The 46-year-old pop star of "Thriller" fame is popular in the Gulf region.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Dubai_Steve said:


> Jackson, who was acquitted in June of child sex abuse charges, is currently living in the Gulf Arab kingdom of Bahrain as a guest of the royal family.


... only reuters would phrase a sentence like that. :sleepy:


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS! - AND SONS!!!!


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

DUBAI — Pop icon Michael Jackson seems to be having an extended love affair with the Gulf, if one were to go by his weeklong stay in Dubai, when he is reported to have checked out some prime properties.

Though his stay was a closely guarded secret, rumour mills, working overtime, have it that the 'Neverland' owner was taken around the Palm and World. What has fuelled speculation is that the pop star had reportedly bought property in Bahrain, close to that of his long-time friend and son of the ruler of the kingdom.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe he is planning to buy one of the world islands, at a big discount from Nakheel.

Peter Pan Island


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

The pop world’s most famous entertainer, who has been staying in Bahrain as a guest of Sheikh Abdullah, chatted happily with delighted staff at the offices of major developer Nakheel before taking a boat trip to see how The World and The Palm have emerged as internationally recognised landmarks.

“He was incredibly polite and pleasant with everyone he met,” said Sulayem, the 14-times Middle East rally champion and organiser of the UAE Desert Challenge, the world championship motor sport event.

“Michael is very special for many reasons. We all know about his music and his incredible career, but not many people realise what a genuinely nice person he is.”

“He has achieved so much and is such a unique entertainer, but one of his greatest gifts is that he is an extremely warm and friendly individual who quickly puts you at ease when you meet him.”

Jackson, whose best-selling album of all time, “Thriller”, has sold over 51 million copies, hopes to return to Dubai in the near future.

Said Sulayem: “He would love to be able to spend more time here and will always be welcome. He enjoyed and appreciated the hospitality he was shown, and that is one of the reasons why he feels so comfortable in this part of the world.”


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

Let me guess the next headline:

"Micheal Jackson impressed with Dubai, also considers funding construction of new primary schools next to his villa"

How about a new tower: "The Burj Michael". It will have lots of little towers close close next to it.
:lol:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

not this pervert hno:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

there is no evidence that he is a child molester.. so..


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

Please....please...please...don't let jackson buy in the marina...please


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Bikes said:


> there is no evidence that he is a child molester.. so..


I agree, the guy was found innocent - so you should give him a chance.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

WE LOVE YOU MICHAEL


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

heres hoping he buys in the marinascape.............


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

It would do him good to get away from all the media, pressure, etc.. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i feel sorry for the kids.....


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

he might of not been found guilty,but he does have issues...and he's supposedly broke ass hell.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

What is ass hell - is that some kind of flatulence?


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

Wako Jako is in Dubai .... OMG , he will give dubai bad reputation if he bought property in dubai , no one want to live next to this freak of nature .. :runaway:


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

Dubai_Steve said:


> What is ass hell - is that some kind of flatulence?


its an emphasize,so when i say broke as hell,a mean he is really really broke.........


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)




----------

